# VIP-622 Purchase Deal



## dishjim (Oct 21, 2004)

just heard E* will announnce a 700.00 VIP-622 purchase with 200.00 rebate like in the lease program


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

dishjim said:


> just heard E* will announnce a 700.00 VIP-622 purchase with 200.00 rebate like in the lease program


Will it include the install for whatever is needed like the lease/rebate offer?


----------



## Chandu (Oct 3, 2005)

dishjim said:


> just heard E* will announnce a 700.00 VIP-622 purchase with 200.00 rebate like in the lease program


Where? Where? Details please!!!!!

I just ordered a leased 622 yesterday, but was wondering if I could have bought one and not had any monthly lease fees. The pricetag is hefty, but I'm not thrilled with the $299 charge for a bloody lease either. 

Now, if the price drops to effectively $500 as per your post above, it doesn't sound so bad. For just $200 more, not having any monthly fees, not needing 18-month commitment, I could sell the unit if I want or marinate and pickle it if I want. I would like to know the details, because I could still cancel and get the $299 refunded if an offer like this can happen quick enough.


----------



## jsanders (Jan 21, 2004)

That makes it a bit less obfuscatory to people trying to figure out what the best deal is for them.

If you can get more than $200 for the 942 on EBay, just sell it on EBay and then buy a 622 for $649 and dishstore.net? 

942s are still going for between $350 and $400 on EBay, depending on how well you set up your auction.

If you sell it for $400, and you buy one for $649, then you are only paying $249. Doesn't that sound a lot better than $500 via the dish route??


----------



## Chandu (Oct 3, 2005)

Wait a second!! I misread the original post.



> ...with 200.00 rebate like in the lease program


Now I understand he's talking about the $200 rebate for existing customer who turn in their 942s. Sorry. I'm not an existing customer, I ordered 622 for the first time. I somehow misread that a promotion might be coming to buy 622 for effectively $500 even for new customers.

Sorry for the confusion. Never mind, carry on....


----------



## dishjim (Oct 21, 2004)

Sorry, I'm afraid I don't know any other details, csr just said what I already posted


----------



## motrac (Jan 5, 2003)

dishjim said:


> just heard E* will announnce a 700.00 VIP-622 purchase with 200.00 rebate like in the lease program


Purchase price from all Dish dealers on a VIP622 is now $499.


----------



## Rogueone (Jan 29, 2004)

if you look in the regular HD section, you'll notice a similar thread. Dish seems to have dropped the retail price of the 622 this week. That thread didn't mention needing a rebate, but either way, $499 is a very good deal for buyers


----------



## welchwarlock (Jan 5, 2005)

I have learned my lesson about buying the receivers. 

For your second receiver, you will pay a "Lease Fee" to lease it, and if you own it you will be an "Additional Receiver Fee", which is waived when you Lease the receiver. Own or Lease, you will pay the DVR fee.

Now if you Own, you also might want to purchase their equipment protection plan, because you are responsible for those repairs, and that is another $6 or so.... If you lease, they pay for the repairs.

Own or lease, you pay the same. Why buy?

If I am wrong, please clarify what the fee structure is. Their fees seem very complex.

WW


----------



## dave1234 (Oct 9, 2005)

welchwarlock said:


> I have learned my lesson about buying the receivers.
> 
> For your second receiver, you will pay a "Lease Fee" to lease it, and if you own it you will be an "Additional Receiver Fee", which is waived when you Lease the receiver. Own or Lease, you will pay the DVR fee.
> 
> ...


It's not at all clear to me what the warranty is for leased equipment. From Dish's website lease agreement for Digital Home Advantage:

Warranty: Standard warranty includes no-cost repair/replacement of manufacturer defects during the first 90 days. After the first 90 days, a $14.95 shipping charge applies to warranty equipment replacement by mail, and a $99 in-home warranty trip service charge applies.

Others have stated a leased 622 warranty lasts for 1 year.

On the other hand from Dish's standard residential agreement, Section 5:

C. You shall notify us promptly of any defect in, damage to, or accident involving your leased Equipment. All maintenance and repair of such Equipment shall be performed by us or our designee(s). DISH Network may charge you for any repairs that are necessitated by any damage to, or misuse of, such Equipment.

This makes it sound like there is no charge to repair leased equipment, assuming the failure wasn't caused by the user throwing it out the window.  

The bottom line for me: I don't have a clue how long Dish's warranty for leased equipment lasts beyond 90 days.


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

welchwarlock said:


> For your second receiver, you will pay a "Lease Fee" to lease it, and if you own it you will be an "Additional Receiver Fee", which is waived when you Lease the receiver.


You either pay a lease fee or an additional receiver fee, either way it's pretty much a wash here.



> Now if you Own, you also might want to purchase their equipment protection plan, because you are responsible for those repairs, and that is another $6 or so.... If you lease, they pay for the repairs.


This was brought up in a tech chat a couple months ago. Even if you lease, if your receiver breaks you are still responsible for shipping/replacement like you would if you bought it. i.e. after 1 year the warranty is up and you would have to pay to get it fixed/replaced, unless you buy their home protection plan.


----------



## nightfly85 (Oct 6, 2005)

I just got an email from Solid Signal offering the 622 for $499 and the 211 for $299 no rebates.


----------



## Rogueone (Jan 29, 2004)

Rob Glasser said:


> This was brought up in a tech chat a couple months ago. Even if you lease, if your receiver breaks you are still responsible for shipping/replacement like you would if you bought it. i.e. after 1 year the warranty is up and you would have to pay to get it fixed/replaced, unless you buy their home protection plan.


how can a sub be liable to pay for a receiver that is leased and breaks? I can understand paying to ship it back, but since the lease "fee" is never ending, it would seem illegal for them to not fix any problems with the receiver over the course of time they are collecting that lease fee. I've never heard of cable charging a customer when their box died, so how could Dish get away with that? If I have this 622 for 3 years and it just simply dies (maybe the hard drive fails), how is it that I'm liable? I don't even own the product. If i owned it, then of course I'd be responsible. i have to say, Dish not taking responsibility of leased receivers without paying extra sure seems like a raw deal. Glad I still have my DHP coverage.


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

Rogueone said:


> how can a sub be liable to pay for a receiver that is leased and breaks? I can understand paying to ship it back, but since the lease "fee" is never ending, it would seem illegal for them to not fix any problems with the receiver over the course of time they are collecting that lease fee. I've never heard of cable charging a customer when their box died, so how could Dish get away with that? If I have this 622 for 3 years and it just simply dies (maybe the hard drive fails), how is it that I'm liable? I don't even own the product. If i owned it, then of course I'd be responsible. i have to say, Dish not taking responsibility of leased receivers without paying extra sure seems like a raw deal. Glad I still have my DHP coverage.


Don't ask me, I'm just the messenger.  I did the recap for the tech chat that month which is why I remembered it and here is what I captured:



> Tom, 2nd question - The 622 is leased, if there are any issues, does he get a replacement?
> ANSWER: All receivers have a 1 year warranty, doesn't matter if it's leased or owned. If you want longer coverage you need to enroll in a warranty program. Digital Home Protection Plan, for after 1 year. Cost is $5.99 per month. You get reduced price tech visit, free dish mover, and a reduced RMA cost.


Personally I agree with you, but apparently Echostar has a different policy.

Edit: Just wanted to add I believe the person that said this was, Leanna Sultan, Vice President, Customer Retention, but I may be wrong.


----------



## Rotryrkt (Dec 11, 2004)

Rob Glasser said:


> You either pay a lease fee or an additional receiver fee, either way it's pretty much a wash here.
> 
> I don't believe you pay an "additional receiver fee" if you own it and the 622 is your only receiver do you? Everyone pays the DVR fee lease or own.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

My deal is 18 month lease with maintenance thrown in for that period. So I'm not worried.

After that 18 months who knows what will be best then? Dish, Direct or Cable. At that time I will evaluate what is available and get it. I'm not married to Dish or any other business. It is just a business deal and when the terms are complete, the business gets a chance to convince me to remain with them in the way of offering incentives.


----------



## Raymond255 (Apr 2, 2006)

welchwarlock said:


> I have learned my lesson about buying the receivers.
> 
> For your second receiver, you will pay a "Lease Fee" to lease it, and if you own it you will be an "Additional Receiver Fee", which is waived when you Lease the receiver. Own or Lease, you will pay the DVR fee.
> 
> ...


Here's my take on owning equipment. I own one receiver and two DVRs. The receiver was my first Dish Network (E* to those in other parts of the country) receiver and it had rebates which exceeded its purchase price. The two DVR receivers were purchased over the last couple of years (at Costco I believe) for what I considered a reasonable price at the time.

It wasn't until very recently that I found out that Dish Network charges an up front fee of hundreds of dollars to rent some DVRs. With the exception of car leases and certain unscrupulous rent-to-own furniture/appliance shops I'd never heard of such a thing in the real world. In the real world when you rent something you pay more to rent a nicer something; you don't pay an up front fee to rent the nicer something.

Let's use apartments as an example. One can rent an apartment in an okay neighborhood for $100/month (to use round numbers) or one can rent an apartment with an ocean view, in an equivalent neighborhood, for $1000/month. In Dish Network's reality the rent for either apartment is $100/month but the apartment with the ocean view will have an up front fee of $100,000.

Using the same real estate example this is how Dish Network handles leased vs. purchased equipment. The apartment with the ocean view could be rented for $100/month fee plus an up front fee of $100,000; or it could be purchased for $150,000 plus a $100/month fee (but for the rented apartment the fee will be called "rent" and for the purchased apartment it will be called an "occupancy fee").

I could expand these examples to include how one is responsible for repairs if a water pipe breaks regardless of whether one owns or rents the apartment (unless one has purchased a maintenance contract). I could also make the point about how sometime Dish Network comes in without notice and makes changes to the apartment (software "upgrades") and renders it unusable for its intended purpose until they correct those changes.

Gee, putting Dish Network's policies into real world business situations just makes them sound silly&#8230; or worse.

Now here's why I saw purchasing as having an advantage over renting. Because once I own the equipment I own it; it is mine to do with as I please. If I choose to I can cancel my Dish Network service I can give the equipment to a friend to use on his/her Dish Network account or I can sell it on eBay and recoup some of the money I've shelled out for it. Or if Dish Network offers one of their deals that are only available to _new_ Dish Network customers and they won't give it to existing customers I can cancel my account and have one of my housemates start service in their name and activate the receivers I've purchased. But with rented receivers they must be shipped back to Dish Network and the money paid out to get them in the first place is lost.


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

Rotryrkt said:


> I don't believe you pay an "additional receiver fee" if you own it and the 622 is your only receiver do you? Everyone pays the DVR fee lease or own.


If you own it AND you do not have any other receivers there is no lease or additional receiver fee. Yes, either way you pay the DVR fee, UNLESS you have their Platinum package, then it's waived.


----------



## bairdjc (Sep 22, 2005)

When I was considering the 622 dish gave me a purchase price of $789 (yeah $789!). This is absurd when the unit can be purchased for $650 (shippinhg included) elsewhere.


----------



## Rotryrkt (Dec 11, 2004)

bairdjc said:


> When I was considering the 622 dish gave me a purchase price of $789 (yeah $789!). This is absurd when the unit can be purchased for $650 (shippinhg included) elsewhere.


It's now $499!


----------

